# BB7s



## strathconaman (Jul 3, 2003)

We have a co-motion tandem with dual BB7 road brakes. It came with ultegra 6600 brifters, but they made my hands numb. I switched to a flat bar set up with short pull brake levers, and this not only made my hands happy but also improved braking performance.

For reasons I can't explain, I would like to go back to drop bars....options are:

1. The "new" ultegra 6700. Anyone tried these with road BB7s?

2. I have a set of long pull diacomp drop bar levers that I could mate with regular BB7s and bar cons.

3. The diacomps with the Road BB7s and bar cons.

4. Some other option prescribed by you.

Any ideas?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I would also try Tektro R200 levers with barcons. The Tektro levers are way better than any shimano lever. I like them as much as my Athena levers as far as comfort.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

I use BB7's with Ultegra 6500 levers. It works great.


----------



## gruppo (Jan 28, 2005)

Any/all of these will greatly improve the performance of your BB-7's:

1. Install Yokozuna "Reaction" cables & housing

2..Set them up using Avid's Full Metal Jacket cable/housing kit

3. Install inline cable tension adjusters (A must when using drop bar levers)

4. Install larger diameter rotors

5. Use Avid organic pads with aluminum back plates

In my shop I only install BB-7 brakes (Mtb & Road) - No hydraulic stuff here. And when using the above, you'll end up with a lightweight, high performance, mostly maintenance free disc brake set-up. Good luck!


----------



## strathconaman (Jul 3, 2003)

1. Install Yokozuna "Reaction" cables & housing - Good idea.

2..Set them up using Avid's Full Metal Jacket cable/housing kit - Cheaper good idea.

3. Install inline cable tension adjusters (A must when using drop bar levers) - already there.

4. Install larger diameter rotors - already at 8"

5. Use Avid organic pads with aluminum back plates - what is an aluminum back plate?

Do you think the mountain BB7's have more power than the road version?


----------



## gruppo (Jan 28, 2005)

strathconaman said:


> 5. Use Avid organic pads with aluminum back plates - what is an aluminum back plate?
> 
> Do you think the mountain BB7's have more power than the road version?



The higher quality organic pad bonded to an aluminum back plate provides better braking, but they do wear a bit faster.

In my experience, the Mtb and Road BB-7's have the same braking performance. 

It's important to keep in mind that good brakes rely on all the components being of high quality and properly adjusted - stiff brake handles, stainless pre-stretched cables, non-compressionable housing, machined housing endcaps, good pads, good tires, etc.


----------

